# CRARC vittata



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Did anybody else get these in the last shipment? I received 4, and I couldn't be happier with them.


















































Interesting stripe on this one.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice man! They are totally on my list of future frogs. I already have a group of the old line ones but these are so nice!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks man, they have some amazing coloring on them. I was surprised at how bright the legs were! They are 4 months old so it'll be interesting to see how the colors change.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, they really look a lot the the west coast population of P. vittatus going around the hobby. In any case, I'm looking forward to getting some of them, as well as the D. auratus, from Brian's place.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd like to get the auratus someday when I can do a mix tank with valeroi, Siquerres pumilio, and maybe lugabris or lemur. If I could get it all to work it would be one amazing tank.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool - I was wondering if anyone was getting these. Do you have any other vittatus to compare these to? Somehow their body size looks a little bigger than the ones I have...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude those are really nice!!! I'm gonna have to get some once I get to FL.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

How did you get these? Could you pm me contact info for the seller Adam?
EDIT: Didn't realize UE was a partner with CRARC


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

curlykid said:


> How did you get these? Could you pm me contact info for the seller Adam?
> EDIT: Didn't realize UE was a partner with CRARC


UE.........


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Gotta be the nicest P. Vittata I have ever seen, I was waiting on some of these pics showing up!

I would presume so, but are they really so red? I find myself liking more and more of the larger Dendrobatids now a days...

Regards,
Richie


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't have others to compare them to, but they are only 4 months old so I doubt they are larger than yours.

Richie, the pictures are representative of their colors. They are pretty amazing looking. I've only seen a few of the old line vittatus in person and if I remember correctly they weren't this nice. Maybe they got more carotenoids at UE? Or maybe it's because they are F2 and the other lines in the hobby have been for much longer? Not sure.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

There's no way I'm the only person on DB that got these amazing frogs from UE.

Show them if you got them.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

How are these doing for you?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I have some coming in September from UE. 
Those are really nice looking! Congrats.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

ditto! any updates?


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Gamble said:


> I have some coming in September from UE.
> Those are really nice looking! Congrats.


Ok, I'll be the rookie (I am). UE?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

roktman said:


> Ok, I'll be the rookie (I am). UE?


Understory Enterprises


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad to see people are showing more interest in these. Mine are doing great. Full grown and calling, just waiting on eggs. I'd recommend getting a group and putting them in a good sized tank.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I didn't even know about these till now...dang...they are nice. Even nicer then the reds from Sports doc old group (no offense), and those were the nicest I'd ever seen I think. 

I want em...

So will we be mixing these with old line vittatus? ...or are these from a different location? ...or we don't know, so we won't mix them to be safe?


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't believe you guys. I'm disgusted. Now here's another frog I must have. Lol. I really hope someone has a couch for me cause I'm gonna be out on my a** soon. A couch and room for some tanks. And no you can't just have the tanks. We come as a package.


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

Dendro Dave said:


> So will we be mixing these with old line vittatus? ...or are these from a different location? ...or we don't know, so we won't mix them to be safe?


I would highly suggest against mixing these with 'old line' animals, which actually consists of two separate linages of different unknown localities. Vittatus are quite variable within a single population but these new animals visually appear to be different, let alone genetically. These new frogs from CRARC look fantastic and are definitely something I plan on getting later this year when I move and have more space. Does anyone know of status of the vittatus pictured below in the hobby? They are without a doubt my favorite, and the only locality information I could find was 'outside Osa Peninsula'


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Colin C said:


> I would highly suggest against mixing these with 'old line' animals, which actually consists of two separate linages of different unknown localities. Vittatus are quite variable within a single population but these new animals visually appear to be different, let alone genetically. These new frogs from CRARC look fantastic and are definitely something I plan on getting later this year when I move and have more space. Does anyone know of status of the vittatus pictured below in the hobby? They are without a doubt my favorite, and the only locality information I could find was 'outside Osa Peninsula'


*That's pretty much what I assumed*  Found this if anyone is interested....


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

adam any updates? any breeding? thanks


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

holy crap I neeeeeeeed these!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, those are the brightest vittatus i have ever seen!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

So far just calling (which is a very loud and interesting sound). They are great frogs though. Very bold and pretty. I'd highly recommend others getting them!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the update. keep us posted


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

nice color and patterns, ditto on adding them to future acquisition list.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never been interested in these frogs until these pics and now all I can think of is where can I squeeze in another tank somehow for them.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

iRyan said:


> I've never been interested in these frogs until these pics and now all I can think of is where can I squeeze in another tank somehow for them.


Ya I'm trying to be responsible and not reserve some for the sept shipment at least till I know I have a job...but it is hard...these look so good.

But regular vits, will probably color up ok on good supplements and even the ones not quite as nice are these are great frogs to have.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> But regular vits, will probably color up ok on good supplements and even the ones not quite as nice are these are great frogs to have.


If you purchase the new line from UE some of the money goes to CRARC though, just sayin


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

thedude said:


> If you purchase the new line from UE some of the money goes to CRARC though, just sayin


Oh ya, If I was getting some it would be those...I've just spent to much the last few months to justify it till I get a job...or a solid line on a job at least


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy I've got 5 coming to me in Sept.


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

bump... any updates?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

whitethumb said:


> bump... any updates?


Lots of froglets coming out of the water! Too many if I wasn't leaving everything in the tank actually. The females eat eachothers eggs sometimes (wound up with 2.2), and the pond in the front isn't very big, so they are kind of limited. Amazing frogs though. I still highly revommend these to everyone. Bold, loud call, and they are pretty active, what more could you want?


----------

